# BFN :(



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi everyone.

Well, today is my OTD after IUI treatment, and the home test this morning gave me a big fat horrible negative.

I know I had to expect this but I just feel so disapointed  

Although my OTD was today (day 14), I did still had one cyclogest to take this morning. What are the chances of the test being wrong?
Has anyone had a negative on OTD but gone on to find out they are actually pregnant?

I am just wondering if maybe it's still to early for my body to tell, I am aware I might just be clinging on to false hope, but realisticly, is there 
still a chance?

Thanks

Jucy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sorry your result wasn't positive   

The cyclogest wouldn't effect the result but it may delay any bleeding.  Do you know what sensitivity the test was ie what mIU HCG does it detect (10 mIU, 25 mIU, 50 mIU etc ?)

Most tests should be around 99% accurate at this stage but it may be worth leaving it a few more days and testing again, just to be sure.  Sometimes, if you had a late implanter, then it may be that the HCG just hasn't risen sufficiently to show up on a peestick.  It should approx double every 48 hours.

Alternatively, if you can get an BETA HCG blood test done then this is far more sensitive as shows the exact amount of HCG in your blood, rather than just whether there is X amount in your pee, depending on sensitivity of the test.  Would your GP be willing to do a blood test ?

It is so hard when you get a BFN   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi!

Thanks for replying.

I am not sure what strength it was to be honest, all I can remember is that it's the Clear-Blue one that you can use up to 4 days before your period starts.

I did have a late insemination, it happened on day 20 / 21 of my cycle as my follies were growing really slowly.

The nurse treating us rang me just now and said that now the cyclogest has finished, my period should be with me in a few days time, so I 
will be waiting to see if it arrives. I am hoping it doesn't lol. 

Thanks for coming back to me anyway 

Jucy xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI again

Yes, I remember replying a few times to you previously...you had HCG trigger on 5th and basting on 7th, which would've been day you should have ovulated.  The fact it was "late" insemination on cd20/21 shouldn't make a difference as you're 14dpo today.

Clearblue are pretty reliable tests, well I always think so as that's what I've used most of the time.

The nurse is right, the Cyclogest can delay any bleeding but once you've stopped, you should find if not BFP that you start to bleed either immediately or within next few days, however, some women do find that they don't get a bleed for 6 weeks or so, the Cyclogest is progesterone and it can occasionally muck things up a bit.

Take care
Natasha


----------

